
Pri-matrix Factorization: Use deep learning to find chimps videos (€20k prize) - pjbull
https://www.drivendata.org/competitions/49/deep-learning-camera-trap-animals/
======
pjbull
Excited to launch this with a great, new dataset for machine learning with
videos! It has over 200,000 videos labeled with different species that appear
in the camera trap footage.

